# Case 9-30-9



## Trev (Oct 1, 2009)

Went to Case yesterday, it rocked, totally freaking rocked.

_ummmm... I like them french fried taters...... ummmmmm._


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 1, 2009)

That sums it up pretty good........and until further notice I am Trev's bioch. He schooled me good on several tricky trail features.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 1, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> That sums it up pretty good........and until further notice I am Trev's bioch. He schooled me good on several tricky trail features.



Impressive Trev, especially on a hard tail! :beer:  

Good to hear you guys had a great rip last night as well.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 1, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Impressive Trev, especially on a hard tail! :beer:
> 
> Good to hear you guys had a great rip last night as well.



The old stunt trail at Case is starting to turn into one long game of follow the leader. Last night we must have hit 20 plus rollers & up and down features. Needless to say Trev won.


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> That sums it up pretty good........and until further notice I am Trev's bioch. He schooled me good on several tricky trail features.



Actually, what has me laughing here is that Tim and I where kidding around about him being my bitch both on the trail the other day and on Saturday nights. However, the trail reference he wanted to get rid of, so at one particular rock, I went up and stopped, not finishing the stunt.

He looked over and said "if I get this, your my bitch".

So, he tried 3 times and hesitated, should have had it but didn't.

I thought to myself, lets give it one more go, and I casually rode my bike down the trail turned around and cruised right over the damn thing. And yea, it's a bit spooky riding up a rock the size of a VW Bug, with a nasty roller/drop thingy on the other side.. and of course the whole bump your sprocket while you transition... lol.. oh yea.. the placement of the tree too.. yea.. 

That was awesome in the end 

Tim should have had me too.. totally a better rider on these stunts -- as he is the one usually telling me what I need to do, what to do, what to avoid, where to practice.. etc.

Tim was also nice enough to pretend he didn't see my little 'quickly grab the tree for balance' during our play time on the Fishbone:
http://snipurl.com/sa3ri
http://snipurl.com/sa3ra


Anyhoo...


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 2, 2009)

Trev said:


> Tim should have had me too.. totally a better rider on these stunts --
> 
> ...



I WAS better than you on this stuff, you learn fast grasshopper.


----------

